# HTPC Advice needed



## Ben564 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys
How is this HTPC ? i will be using it for internet, music and HD videos.
Thanks for your advice guys


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

link not working .. hebraic symbols only there


----------



## Ben564 (Oct 9, 2012)

*The site is in hebrew*

I'm from israel


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ben564 said:


> I'm from israel



got an english site by chance?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 9, 2012)

It works well enough, if you want to do HD video with HD audio, then you will need a different video card, otherwise, it seems okay spec wise.


----------



## Ben564 (Oct 9, 2012)

*The specs are in english*



eidairaman1 said:


> got an english site by chance?



The specs are in english


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

I think this is only good for a htpc if you buy a cheap modern video card as as well, but you have to be really careful to buy a low-end one only, because of the 150W power supply.

*Edit: *ask them if they can sell it to you with an Intel i3-3220 or i3-3225 instead, you wouldn't need an extra video card that way.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

What is it. Why would he need a video card?

Because all we see is NOT SUPPORTED web site


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

Jetster said:


> What is it. Why would he need a video card?



for HD videos? sandy bridge can't play BD for example


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> for HD videos? sandy bridge can't play BD for example



Yes it can, but yet again what are the specs. You just need the right codex and software


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Yes it can, but yet again what are the specs



well, last I tried it had problems


edit: 
Processor 	(Intel ® Pentium ® Processor G630 (3M Cache, 2.70 GHz
Memory 	Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
Hard Disk 	Seagate / Hitachi 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB
DVD burner 	SAMSUNG DVD-RW X22
Motherboard 	Intel / Asrock depends on stock
Graphic gumbo 	Intel ® HD Graphics
Sound Card 	Intel ® High Definition Audio
Network Card 	Gigabit (10/100/1000 Mb / s) LAN subsystem
Power Supply 	150W
Front Panel 	2xUSB, HD AUDIO, MIC
Dimensions 	303x200x166
Responsibility 	Year


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

A AMD fusion may be a cheaper option

That didnt work. The site is BLOCKED for some reason. And it not my work blocking it. It just says not supported


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

Jetster said:


> A AMD fusion may be a cheaper option



He is from Israel, the place where they make the ivy bridge CPUs. I think he is quite good to go with a i3-3225. The HD4000 is a perfect choice for a non-gamer HTPC build.

*edit:* but a i3-3220 with the HD2500 would also do quite well and it's $20 cheaper.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

Correct.......even a first generation i3 550 will do. 

why I cant see the site. I hate censorship


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

Jetster said:


> why I cant see the site. I hate censorship



use a web-proxy


----------



## Ben564 (Oct 9, 2012)

*your ISP is Censoring you*



Jetster said:


> What is it. Why would he need a video card?
> 
> Because all we see is NOT SUPPORTED web site



I guess your ISP is Censoring you


----------



## Ben564 (Oct 9, 2012)

*What browser are you using?*



Jetster said:


> A AMD fusion may be a cheaper option
> 
> That didnt work. The site is BLOCKED for some reason. And it not my work blocking it. It just says not supported



The website supports chrome firefox IE 9.


----------



## Ben564 (Oct 9, 2012)

*CPU Upgrade?*

Thanks Guys for your great advice
Do you guys thinkw i shoud order this HTPC and tell them to upgrade to a i3-3225 CPU?


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

Ben564 said:


> Thanks Guys for your great advice
> Do you guys thinkw i shoud order this HTPC and tell them to upgrade to a i3-3225 CPU?



As I wrote it above, if you are absolutely sure that you won't play games and also if you are short on money, the i3-3220 would also do just fine for browsing the internet and watching movies, but I think the extra $20 is worth it for i3-3225 to make the build a little more future proof. The HD4000 in the 3225 is a lot faster then the HD2500 in the 3220, you know, some extra performance never hurts

Your choice

*edit:* it must be noted that 7200RPM drives are far from silent. I don't know how much do you know about computers, but this won't be dead silent in the bedroom for sure


----------



## Ben564 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Case Closed*

Thanks Guys i spoke to them now and they will build me the HTPC with a i3-3225


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 9, 2012)

Ben564 said:


> Thanks Guys i spoke to them now and they will build me the HTPC with a i3-3225



have fun


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 9, 2012)

The HD4000 is the only one that supports dts-hd, 3k does not, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...-core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/7


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 9, 2012)

Jetster said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...-core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/7



Ahhh see when I was looking at the 2/3k I honestly didn't find anything telling me that... i guess I didn't look very hard.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2012)

Usually the problem is you have to have FFDShow installed and then select the DD HD, DTS HD audio option. I just install CCCP codex pack and its in there. Ive twisted my mind a few times figuring it out

With my system I installed a 6670 GPU just to get it a little more snappy. But really it worked fine with the i3 550 HD2000 playing 30Gb BR files bit stream threw my Yamaha AVR


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 10, 2012)

I tested previous Intel IGP solutions, and they lacked 23.976 fps support, and the quality was generally bad also. 
Ivy bridge IGPs are much better imho, but it's all about personal opinion and preference of course.


----------

